# Are Larger Tag Axle Vans Out of Favour ?



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

I have just been browsing the motorhome for sale adds online and on ebay and there are a lot of larger vans for sale
In particular the tag axle vans aka Autotrail Chieftain/Comanche and new Swift Kon-Tiki advertised with big discounts…are these vans now out of favor ?
I would like to hear about any experiences both good and bad from owners of larger vans, are they a pleasure or nightmare to own ? 
Are smaller vans now preferred ? Have you down sized OR indeed went large ? :?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

On reading the magazines and speaking to dealers, the trend now, is to downsize to under 3500kg vans and in particular van conversions are are in demand.
A big part is the driving licence restrictions for younger drivers and medical implications for older drivers to drive over 3500kg.
When we purchased our latest van, we particularly went for a 3500kg vehicle for possible future medical reasons and more and more European Countries seem to be insisting on Go Box type of road tolls, which could be a pain with so many different types.
We have never had a tag axle, well, I have on an artic, but not on a M/H, however, they do have great advantages for pay load and rear axle loading, and had I been in the market for a larger vehicle, I would have considered one as we do tend to carry everything, including the kitchen sink  
The only other downside, is an extra two tyres to buy!
It is a case of horses for courses, as for every down side,. there will be an up side


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone born after 1980 (assuming they passed their driving test at 17), will not have the C1 category for over 3.5 tonne. When you think about it, someone aged 33 could have the C1 and given that the majority of motorhomers take it up in later life, there are still a lot of younger people with the entitlement.

I would put the cost of fuel at the top of the list, followed by storage costs. Not many new housing estates can accommadate the parking for a big van (some struggle with a panel van conversion).

How about RV's? Are they in decline as well? Maybe some owners can tell us?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see any decline in the size of vans being driven by people on the continent. At 8.4m our twin axle is at best medium sized. I suppose it depends on what you intend doing, and perhaps more importantly, for how long. 

We wouldn't be happy in anything smaller and are almost certainly going to go bigger this year and buy an RV with slide outs, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

12m. and 14 ton is 'normal. as there are 9 million of em stateside and UK dealers are supposedly selling them almost that size like hot cakes.

Ray.


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

We bought our first (and only) motorhome in August 2011, a 33' twin slide RV with a 6.8lt V10 petrol/LPG. It was a pretty steep experience curve having no previous (civilian) camping experience and not having driven anything nearly as big for over 30 years. But 6,000 miles later, with no major mishaps, we're both raring to go. Our ferry crossing's booked for 20th April.

We chose to go 'large' because we planned to spend at least 6 months of each year living in it, and we both value our space. The fuel cost isn't a huge downside for me. I'd pulled a figure of £1/mile out of the air, a complete guestimate of costs for fuel, Autoroute, ferry charges and insurance. I've come in below that, so can live with the £5-6,000 its going to cost us this year.

I'm dreading the day we have to downsize, but hopefully, I've another six years left before I have to think seriously about it.

mango


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*tag axal*

Ihave had a tag fir 8years no problem bit of a lottery at toll booths regard Tyres seem to get a lot more miles out of tag than single has for the handling well worth the medical kenny


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We have just traded up in the last few months to a tag axle Hymer just for the space, fixed bed, garage and enormous payload.

It might depend on how you use your van, if you just toddle off for the odd weekend and a couple of weeks holiday a year and it is parked up most of the year, anything will do, but if you go long time or full time the space and payload is most welcome in a big tag axle van.

And of course there are the willy wavers who have the van for show rather than use. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*long van Tag*

Hi from Devon,
First its very cold, Just got a Burstner Elg i821G Tag, Its a dream to drive and lots of pay load.
I have a C1 and age 68.

Love it, and me wife.

Mike


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: long van Tag*



worzel said:


> Hi from Devon,
> First its very cold, Just got a Burstner Elg i821G Tag, Its a dream to drive and lots of pay load.
> I have a C1 and age 68.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

You will have great fun in your 821 it is an excellent Motorhome with great space for both living and storage. I just traded mine in for another model in the Elegance range, you didn't buy it from Camper UK did you as they sold mine in less than 5 days, quick profit for them!


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Larger vans (tags)*

No I bought private, But it came from Camper UK when it was new.

Good dealer.

Mike


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a Hobby 7.50
Our first camper van and it's tag axle
We are really pleased with it.
The down side
I fitted 6 steel wheels and tires for winter instead of 4 
but a great vehicle nice to drive


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Is a medical such a big deal ? I'm 4250kgs and ok for another 15 years without one but have to take one to keep my HGV 1 intact. It's nothing to fear if you're reasonably fit and can see.


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

First mh is a Dethleffs tag. Love the space and no problems with size. You see quite a few now on sites and all he stories about being turned away seem not be the case. Lots of sites now have hard standing

If anything we do less damage than some f the horror manoeuvres that I see win larger caravans. 

Easy to drive and frankly what difference does a metre or so make on the road. 

Would ave another without any qualms.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think people wanting a good quality motorhome are not going to buy an autotrail or a swift. There are lots of good larger A classes on the roads of mainland europe.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought for a few years, that when I retired,I would buy a big tag, then as I approached retirement , reality struck in  
I have no problem with driving the size, as I have been an International Trucker for years, but I needed to think of future medicals.
I have nothing serious, but the DVLA always take it to their medical department and this can be a nail biting time  
Then as I have already mentioned, the increasing Go Box type of toll  
My previous M/H was a 4100kg gross weight and the reason I kept to 3500kg was because I intended to keep her as out last van and I could just imagine the impact, if I had a large over 3500kg van, and failed a medical  What a catastrophe  
So, I went for what I thought was one of the best pay load, for the size of vehicle. I have over 600kg payload and I use it all  
But if I was younger and had no possible medical knock backs, I would seriously consider a large tag or even an American RV. Some seem to be excellent value for money  
The main thing is, that you MUST have enough payload for what you carry :!: But also, it is silly, just to go big just for show. Big will equate into higher running costs :!:


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments it would appear tag axle owners still love their vans but there is an element of worry about passing medical at 70 (17 years to go)
Also do I agree it does very much depend on how and how much you intend to use your van wheather just for weekends or extended trips…
We have been looking at larger vans but have a difference of opinion as I like the idea of a German van with garage but my wife does not like the sparse kitchens and would find it hard to live without a microwave
With a budget of about £55K buying in a 2008/9 Garage Hymer or a 2012 Kon-tiki let the search continue…


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

In practical terms...
Tag axle is front wheel drive Fiat = problems in mud, wet grass on slopes etc. Bigger wheel arch intrusion.
Twin wheel = rear wheel drive Merc. Bigger servicing costs put more likely to get out of bad traction situation.

Then there is the 10 wheel option:
Twin wheel panel van towing tag axle caravan!!!

Patrick


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

big vans for us. We need the payload for four people all their kit including bikes,surfboards,wetsuits etc. Maybe its the British vans that people want to get shut of.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> In practical terms...
> Tag axle is front wheel drive Fiat = problems in mud, wet grass on slopes etc. Bigger wheel arch intrusion.
> Twin wheel = rear wheel drive Merc. Bigger servicing costs put more likely to get out of bad traction situation.
> 
> ...


Our fiat tag is better on wet grass and mud than our previous transit. The 6 wheels spread the weight. It is also a lot more stable at higher speeds and in wind.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

We have a Hobby 750 tag axle(2006) for the past two years, having changed from a Burstner Delfin 695 at 3500kg. The reason for this was twofold. The Burstner was a fabulous van but had a high bed over large garage and as you get older you visit the loo more often (at least I do) and I got tired of clambering over Theresa several times in the night. Secondly we were either close to maximum or exceeding the maximum weight (especially on the way home). 
As we wanted a fixed bed and greater carrying capacity the Hobby ticked all of the boxes at gross 4500kg. We like the German build quality and were lucky that this van was originally supplied to the UK market. While it has LHD which is great it also has the full cooker and seperate fridge and freezer which Theresa loves. We both appreciate the kitchen and living area space and extra storage.
We both drive and while it is 7.9m this doesnt cause any problems and we have never experienced any issue with campsites.
There is the extra cost of fuel (21mpg) and the six tyres cost 50% more than the regular 4 wheel van.
I recently passed 70 and the medical and got the 3 year licence. I have been lucky so far with my health and dont have any medication. If that changes we will face it together when it comes. In the meantime we will enjoy our Hobby. 
Ian


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

We have just bought our first MH and it is a Hobby 750 Tag and we love it. It has all the space and storage that we could use and the finish is lovely.
We previously had a twin axle caravan and that was a joy to tow but terrible to manhandle and set up. So easy now with the MH 5 minutes and the kettle is on. I love the extra safety that you appear to get from the TAG axle, stability etc.

Mal


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

We have just bought our first MH and it is a Hobby 750 Tag and we love it. It has all the space and storage that we could use and the finish is lovely.
We previously had a twin axle caravan and that was a joy to tow but terrible to manhandle and set up. So easy now with the MH 5 minutes and the kettle is on. I love the extra safety that you appear to get from the TAG axle, stability etc.

Mal


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mal yer never told me you bought two vans 
Chuck one in the hedge. 
   

Kev


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If anyone out there has a two year old, or less Autotrail Commanche and wants to get rid of it to a good home, where it will be loved and get plenty of exercise then you could do worse than give it to me!

End your worries of extra tolls, more tyre spend, storage, longer spaces needed on aires now! You know you want to! It's the sensible thing to do! Really! It is! Do it now! Please!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

While in France we bought a Le Monde du Camping-Car magazine.

In it was a piece saying that there was a new EU directive for C1 licences.

This is that from January this year C1 drivers would need by-annual medical test from age 60 and annual medical testing from 76.

I presume this is being applied in France now, but DVLA have not changed anything yet as far as I can see.

I am waiting for my D2 and D4 (medical) form for my imminent licence renewal, so if there are any impending changes I should quickly find out.

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

John, thanks

Maybe the January reference was to the date of the Directive.

Did the article give a reference for the EU Directive or a date by which Nation States have to pass the relevant law and the effective date for implementation?

There is often quite a timelag.

Please keep us informed.

Geoff


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> In practical terms...
> Tag axle is front wheel drive Fiat = problems in mud, wet grass on slopes etc. Bigger wheel arch intrusion.
> Twin wheel = rear wheel drive Merc. Bigger servicing costs put more likely to get out of bad traction situation.
> 
> ...


Our fiat tag is better on wet grass and mud than our previous transit. The 6 wheels spread the weight. It is also a lot more stable at higher speeds and in wind.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> John, thanks
> 
> Maybe the January reference was to the date of the Directive.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff

Joan gave the mag to our granddaughter yesterday morning so that she could practice reading French.

I will try to get the info from her.

The date of the directive was late last year with a date in January 2013 for it implementation.

The papers I have from DVLA do not mention any changes to our system that I can see so far.

John


----------

